

Hack Education and Win $5,000 - camurban
https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/virtual-hackathon-reforming-education

======
camurban
You can find more details here:
[http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html](http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html)

